# ?
?    6   .

----------

1.  .     
2.      (2,33( ) *  -  
3. . .*  -  
  !!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

, ,        "(2,33( ) *  -  " -      :Embarrassment:

----------

28           6    ,  ?   2,33  ?

----------

,       .     ::::
1. 2,33-

----------

2,33-   (  )      .
   28 .  : 28/12= 2,33.
?

----------


## pretty

2004  : 

28 *    /(365-(28+11)

  .

(28+.)* . /365-(28+11)-.

----------


## jaspis

..  :Frown: 
*pretty*, ,    ?

----------

*pretty*,        ..

----------


## pretty

audit-it.ru

  .   ,     (11 ).      28       (365-28) ,  365-28-11=326 .

----------


## pretty

http://www.audit-it.ru/account3/ignat13.php
 ,       2005 ?  -  .....

----------

. ,,  ,     ,    ""  . .       ,   .  "" ,      .

----------


## Wepeer

,   ,    ,    11 .,     12 .

----------


## pretty

,       , ,      ...  :Big Grin:

----------

.    ,   .  :Smilie: 

 :Big Grin: 

 : _     ,       ,           ._ ---... 

 : _      ,            ,    ,        (  ,      121  )         ._ ...     ,    **.      ?

          :
           -  ,         ?

  ,  28.
 ,   ! ...

   30   .
   31    .

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> , ,      ...


...  :Big Grin:   ,   .  :Smilie: 

   '     ' (    )

           ( - )

      ,      :Smilie: 

        !

----------


## GITS

**,   , , ...
  - ,  11 .  ,  12  -   ?

   ,   "" ,    11     ? ..  11    "  "  ,   ?

----------

*GITS*,   ,   ?    . 28 "..."  30.04.1930      .      :Smilie: 
(   -,       )

----------


## GITS

> . 28 "..."  30.04.1930


   ?
(    ,    -      ,  ,      )
 +  ,    :Frown:

----------

*GITS*,  ...  :Smilie:  , ,  .7 _"7.          12      ,    ."_ -       ? , ... .  ,    28  .   .7  .

     , **     .   -  28 .   11    (,    )

.  ,     30- .        :  __ ( ) ,   __ (   )     .

----------


## GITS

> .  ,    28  .   .7  .


     -   .      :Frown: 

 !     -    ??

----------

*GITS*,     ? _         ._  :Smilie: 
    ,      . , ,         :Frown:    ( . 291)   ,  -             :Smilie:

----------


## Shkarlet

,
   ,  -,    6 ,       :  28     14?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jaspis

28

----------

28 ,  
    ,    ,    .  -     50-2004 ( )      .
,             2        14-

----------


## jaspis

> ,    ,    .


   ,   .


> 2        14-


      , ?

----------



----------


## jaspis

> 


  ,    28-  ? ,           ,   ""  "",     .       ,    .  :Smilie:

----------


## Shkarlet

_      ,    ._ 

      -,          :Smilie:  
      ,     ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## SVETYS

,     28  ?     14 
 .      ......

----------

,.   ,     .    28     ,        .

----------


## jaspis

,         .  :Smilie:  ,  ,         ,  . , *Shkarlet*,       .   ,   !    ... *    30*.

----------

,        2 ,           ,    ,      2  - !

----------

> ,  .


   ,        14  ,     :Smilie:

----------


## jaspis

> ,        14  ,


 ,  ,    ,     ,    " ".     . 
**,   25   ,    ,        . , ,   ?   .

----------


## Lu_cy

> 2,33-   (  )      .
>    28 .  : 28/12= 2,33.
> ?


 .
  ,   28   12,    365 ?

----------

*Lu_cy*,   ,  365 ?

----------


## Lu_cy

> *Lu_cy*,   ,  365 ?


  - .
   .
   - 365 .   - 366  :Smilie: 

   .
 - (     )     ,   !
,        .
       .  :Big Grin:  
    -  , ? :Smilie:

----------

> - (     )     ,   !
> ,        .


...     :Smilie: 
  :
"1. -  .
2.     -.
3. ,      ."
*Lu_cy*,        :Frown:

----------


## stas

**,  , ,   :Smilie:

----------

*stas*,    ?
   : 
-    
-   ?

----------


## stas

**, ,    .   -   ?

----------

*stas*,   ,      :Smilie:

----------

*stas*,  - __    ( )?

----------


## stas

**,    :Frown: .  -  :Smilie:

----------

*stas*, ...    -  :Smilie:    -   ...

----------


## stas

2.33  ,   28/365   (     :Smilie: ).

----------

*stas*,   .     .  :Smilie:    28/366. (       .) __     .    "  "...   .  __     ,   .

----------


## Itasika

> ,        2 ,           ,    ,      2  - !


    ?
..... , ?
,     ?
    !
     !




> 2.33  ,   28/365


-  -      ....  :Frown:   -   45  ....    .  - -  .    .  -       :Smilie: .

----------

> ?


*Itasika*,        ...       :Smilie: 



> -   45  ....


     : "3.75     45/365  "

...    (**   **),     :Smilie:

----------


## Itasika

-....    ,      .
   "28 *    /(365-(28+11)" -      ,          11 .    .
: 365*3=1095
28*1095/ (365-(28+11) = 94 . 
   : 94-28*3=10.
-    ,     10 ?
    10            -    33 !

 ,     ,    ,     -     ,    .

----------

*Itasika*,  :Smilie: 

   ,     ...     . .

----------


## Itasika

> ...


  .      ,   .
  -      .

 -   .    ,  ,  11 .  ,  12 . -     :Smilie: 
  ,   !  -    1930 ,        -     .  1930 ,   ,    -        :Smilie: .  ,   ,    .
-  . 
    -    , . ,  -  **  .
 ( ) -   01.01.    28  -     (   ,     )
)   11     .
)   12 .
1.  .
   -  .   -   12 ! 
2.   -  . 
   , ....    13 !    1 .
3.   ....   1  2 . !
     .
   -   "  N  "    -  "", .   -   !     ...

 -     12       12  .
  - ? .   -    ,    ,  13 . ..   -    1 .
 ,     , ,   ,   12 .        , .   11 .       - .      .
( , "- "?)
  :
"    2,33      .    ,    12 ,   28  , ..        .         ,      "
   .   12 ,   28   +   2,33  "" .
      - ,      3 . *,     -  -   .       ,  .*
    -28 .  - 84.
!    ,         3   3 !     -       0! ( "       !" () -  ,    !)
**,   -   ,   !   . ..   , ,        ,     -  !  :Smilie:

----------

Itasika 
   ,  ,   ,    .
     .  . 
1.   ,       , :   ; ,     ,...,       ;  ..( 121 ). 
2.   ,   , .124,125,137
3.    (28 ..  ,   ) ,      (.121) =  .
.       ,     - ,     - ,     ;     ,  *    0* 
?   ?     1930    .
, .127 ,          .    - . 
 -       12,      1930 .,     . ,             .     - .      (  ).

----------


## Lu_cy

> ,  ,  11 .  ,  12 . -


  ,  ? :Smilie:

----------


## Lu_cy

> 2.   ,   , .124,125,137



    ?
 ,     ,    ,    ?

----------


## yana1

?
  6 ....  (2,33*6) ?

----------

> ?


  :Smilie: 



> 6 ....  (2,33*6) ?


...    6*(28/12)  :Smilie:

----------

!!!!
            ,,,     30 ,,,       * 2,33  1  !!!!*

----------


## jaspis

> !!!!


    .   CapsLock, .

----------

> ,,,     30


  :Smilie:  ** **        12     :Smilie:

----------


## blake

.
   1   25 .  ..     ?

----------


## blake

(     )
        (2,33)      .

   .   :
   31  ()              ,,  ,, (..    ) ???

----------


## jka

,  31 ,   ,,

----------

*blake*,   ,   1  25 ,     2      4,66.
  ,      "",     31  ,       ,..   .   ...  213,       .   .
   , ?

----------


## blake

( )
   1.09.04  25.03.05.            - 7 .
          14    ().            ?
(     -    )

----------


## blake

7*2,33=16,31
      14   16,31-14=2,31
  ( ,,) * 2,31

----------

,     ?    ?
      16,31 (7*2,33) ,      14 ,        ?
...

----------


## blake

.  14        ,  6  25  - 14  = 6   11     6  (   7),      6*2,33 = 13,98.  .     .

----------

*blake*,     ,   . 2,31       3- ,  .

----------


## blake

:Gentelmen:

----------


## blake

.  .  
   1.09.04  25.03.05.     7      (7*2,33=16,31)
              .          , .  6  (7*2,33=13,98) ???

----------

*blake*,  ..

----------

> 


 ,         . , ,        ,    .     .

----------

!!!
    ,         ,       3 ?    6-?

----------

!  ,       .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Shepelenko

!
    :   (  28.01.05  08.04.05),         - 5 ( 2*2,33   5).   ,  2,33   ,   ,  .      ,      ,     .   ,     .    .  
   ,   .  ?

----------


## jaspis

> ,     .    .


  . 


> ,      ,     .


   .   ,    .



> ,   .  ?


    ,  ..  :Smilie:

----------


## Shepelenko

*jaspis*, ,   .

----------


## .

> ,     28  ?


..   :Smilie: 
 31 (   .  -     "  ")  :Smilie: 
*Shkarlet*,  (   )  :Smilie:

----------


## - 25

, ..., ,   15  2005.,  2004.   , (  ),        ?  ,   2004.-28 ,  2005.-28 ,    56 ?   2005. ?

----------

*- 25*,            ?           .

----------


## Glazki

- .      .-,       . ...?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jaspis

- .

----------

,      . -(      ).

----------


## - 25

,        2001. 2003.   28 ,  2002.    .  ( ).  2004   .

----------

*- 25*,      ?   ?    (  )

----------


## - 25

, ! 15  2005.     03  2001.

----------


## blake

.
  18.08.2004,  8.08.2005.    .      28    .
          ???
     11         2.33  ???

----------

.    .       18.08 2004  17.08.2005.   .     08.08.2005 -   15       .

----------


## Zamorochka

,       ?

----------

> , ..., ,   15  2005.,  2004.   , (  ),        ?  ,   2004.-28 ,  2005.-28 ,    56 ?   2005. ?


 2001  4   (4*2,33)
 2002-2004     28  
 2005  3  (3*2,33)
    28    28   ?
  7*2,33+28*3-28*2=16,31+28= 44,31 .

----------


## 77

> ,       ?


.

----------

.      * 77*,

----------


## 77

-  -      ,

----------


## Dimka

> -  -      ,


  :Wink:          ?   :yes:

----------


## 77

,         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,      .      ...    .          .      ...        ,   ,   .

----------


## Itasika

**, * 77*,   .
  ,      .
. .
     -. 
=))))
.

----------



----------


## 77

:Big Grin:  !!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Itasika

**, * 77*, =)))

----------

